# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Динамическая гимнастика

## Домик в деревне

Возник вопрос. Знаю, что многие практикуют, т.е. "за" динамичку.
Что вы считаете в ней полезным? Как она действует на организм ребенка? Почему вы приняли решение ее делать? 
Если не делали/не делаете, тоже расскажите, пожалуйста, почему. 
Из того что я читала-поняла. Динамическая гимнастика нужна детям для реабилитации после тяжелых родов, т.е. для выживания, когда речь идет о жизни/смерти, а если роды были не тяжелыми, а нормальными, то какой стратегический смысл в ней?

----------


## Panda

самый напрашивающийся ответ - это СУПЕР средство для развития вестибулярного аппарата! еще - это дополнительный способ взаимодействия с ребенком (динамичка становится игрой для ребенка). еще - средство переключить, успокоить. еще - научиться правильно, нетравмоопасно держать ребенка в любых позициях и за любые конечности )))) 
вот что высыпалось из моей головы )))
вообщем я ЗА. занималась с дочкой, до сих пор ее кручу-верчу и просто подбрасываю (ей 4 года). и обязательно буду заниматься со своим следующим ребенком )))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Panda, согласна, что держать ребенка в любых позициях и за любые конечности - это ценное умение, оно меня очень привлекает, хотя и, наверное, не может являться исключительной причиной делать динамичку. 
про вестибулярный аппарат тоже, если ребенка носить на себе, ходьба мамы же тоже является хорошим способом развития вестибулярного аппарата.
вот еще про успокоить, я видела малыша, который после динамички горько плакал, на мой взгляд, переживал именно резкие перемещения в пространстве. и это меня немного настораживает, т.к., быть может, динамичку надо делать по показаниям, а не всем подряд?

----------


## kazangi

я в целом, очень даже ЗА динамику. Но дочке делать не стала, хотя папа наш очень хотел. Просто у меня не было уверенности, что это нам надо. Со вторым скорее всего будем заниматься, но это планы планы...как будет в реальности не знаю. После динамики дети редко плачут, часто из-за неправильного ее проведения или не вовремя. Динамика так построена, что там все постепенно и соответственно возрасту.

----------


## Panda

после динамической гимнастики ребенок плачет, если взрослый ее делал, не прислушиваясь к самому ребенку. просто отрабатывал упражнения. ребенок живой и бывает в разном настроении, надо это учитывать: иногда ему хватает пары движений, а иногда и получаса мало ))) а вообще-то сама Катя (которая учила нас динамической гимнастике) с ребенком танцевала, иначе это не назовешь: все движения плавные, текучие, переходящие одно в другое. и (тогда для меня это было удивительно) могла вдруг остановиться, вытянуть дочку вперед... и она писала/какала. и еще она "разговаривала" с ребенком. вот именно про это я говорю - чувствовать ребенка, чтоб для него это было в удовольствие.
насчет того, что динамичка не для всех, возможно, темперамент у деток разный. наверное, кому-то и не пойдет. ну здесь как и в любом деле: самое главное - вовремя остановиться и не насиловать ребенка )))

----------


## Амина

Динамика - это прежде всего взаимодействие с ребенком, а не гимнастика. Мой младший так тащился от нее, словами не передать))) Вся Тута удивлялась на род.школах)) Он совсем крохой научился смеятся в голос на самых страшных упражнениях))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот интересна мне гимнастика, но какой-то внутренней уверенности, что она нужна, нет. Все сомневаюсь. 
Легче же ничего не делать, чем делать. Воспитывать, не воспитывая. Учить, не поучая.
А нет такого, что ребенок вырастает и потом у него нет естественной боязни высоты и он может спрыгнуть, не подумав?

----------


## Амина

Нет! Я, наоборот, после старшего боялась, что он всего боятся будет. Потому что он всего боится. ТЬфу, блин, ну вы меня поняли. И высоты, и темноты, и чужих людей. А младший смелее. Но чувство самосохранения присутствует на все 100%! От характера это зависит, а не от гимнастики, имхо.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ага, понятно. в общем, смотреть по ребенку нужно. Как и во всем. 
Ну и еще, лазая, по инету в поисках информации по динамичке, нашла такую абстрактную статью на эту тему: http://omama.ru/docs/tpl/new.asp?id=741&tid=623
Очень понравилось.

----------


## lastochka

Отличная статья! Одобрямс!

----------


## Libellule

девочки, дайте пожалуйста ссылки на подробные уроки динамички. Не могу найти  :Frown:

----------


## kazangi

по-моему таких и не найти, динамичку самостоятельно опасно осваивать, лучше с тренером. В динамичке же важно и как браться за ребенка, в каких местах, и от конкретного ребенка зависит многое. Даже на видео многое невозможно уловить, вероятность ошибки очень велика.

----------


## Домик в деревне

присоединяюсь к kazangi. и с опытным инструктором-то, кажется, сложно освоить. а самостоятельно - тем более.

----------


## Libellule

А что в Калуге прям есть такие тренера? Я в Калининграде ни разу не слышала о таких...

----------


## Домик в деревне

В Калуге есть и многие делают именно потому, что есть. А также в Калининграде ну 99%, что есть. Надо поспрашивать тебе на местном форуме.

----------


## Kisazaya

Где в Калуге? очень хочется попробовать... Почитала темку, посмотрела в интернете, очень интересно... и, пользуясь случаем, хочется сказать: "СПАСИБО, девочки!!!", то здесь, то там почитаю и столько интересного от вас узнаю  :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Kisazaya,
На сколько мне известно Екатерина Беляева ведет подготовку для беременных в Маматуте и она же может научить проводить динамическую гимнастику с новорожденными.
А вообще пишите, задавайте вопросы! Этого нам сейчас очень не хватает!

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://domrebenok.ru/2011/03/02/dina...aya-gimnastika
Кто-нибудь эту передачу видел? вот же ж противная передача. но мне понравилось обсуждение на сайте ДР.

----------


## kazangi

у меня ссылка не открывается...

----------


## Амина

Я не стала смотреть, хотя меня сразу же оповестили)) Терпеть не могу формат ток-шоу, никакой объективности, базарная ругань одна... Видела только самое начало.

----------


## Веснушка

я смотрела)) туфта полная))) и с той, и с другой стороны. динамистам затыкали рот, противникам давали высказывать гадости откровенные. иногда я просто переключалась, невозможно было эту чушь смотреть. но чем мне понравилось, никаких выводов в итоге. выбирай сам. но только бабули видимо настроятся еще более агрессивно.

----------


## kiara

Хорошо, что мой сегодняшний инет с этой галимой шлешкой не позволит ничего увидить))) Коменты прочла и поняла - общество наше катится в тар-тарары((((( хлеба и зрелищ, а "об чем спич" никого не волнует. Лишь бы темка погорячее и по-неоднозначнее...Верно, очень верно писали на ДР - общество видит ЕР как откровенный протест, родить дома любой ценой...Увы, прискорбно, что видят это так...
Я лично, саму динамику к чему-то непременно ер-овскому не отношу. Это лишь инструмент, коих может быть много...А набор этих инструментов зависит от конкретной семьи. Мы делали лишь то, что нравилось нам с сыном и что мы освоили без посторонней помощи. Как-то я чувствовала, что нам так правильно - я и сын, муж и сын, без чужих людей.
Для меня Ер - это слишком глубоко, чтобы быть привязанному к какой-то атрибутике, чтобы быть поводом впускать в семью чужих людей...

----------


## Алина

зря ты так, Оксан, говоришь, опасное это дело - самой на малыше динамичку учить. да и Катя совсем не конфликтный человек, она спокойно в семью входит. атмосферу не разрушает. уж как мой муж к этому с подозрением относился и то признал, что и человек она хороший, и дело это хорошее. на самом деле, какая нибудь мамочка со стороны посмотрит, мелочи не заметит, а потом радостные бабушки будут в нас пальцем тыкать и слюньками брызгать: мы говорили и предупреждали!

----------


## Домик в деревне

для меня тоже динамичка - это средство, которым я не готова воспользоваться в т.ч. потому что чувствую, что нам она не гармонична. она подходит людям, кто, в моем понимании, жить без спорта, йоги, движения не может. мы же вот увальни такие, у нас другие фишки, другие методы родительства, так сказать. 
я люблю воду, мне любопытнее съездить на море летом на подольше, в большой ванной ребенка купать сразу же и какие-то другие моменты, которые нам созвучны.
т.е. я вижу, насколько здоровско малыши воспринимают динамичку, при условии, конечно, чуткости и нефанатичности родителей, но в нынешнем укладе нашей семьи я ее не вижу, поэтому и не практикуем.

а про осваивать самостоятельно. 
я думаю, что знания приемов динамички позволяют родителям лучше чувствовать ребенка, не бояться брать его на руки в первое время. сплошные плюсы. но этого же понимания с ребенком можно достичь и просто внимательностью и чуткостью, для этого не обязательно изучать все элементы.

----------


## Алина

я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, т.е. Вы признает динамичку йогой и в то же время думаете, что  реально для родителей обучать этому новорожденного ребенка без специальной подготовки, не имея никаких навыков, просто сидя дома перед компьютером? там вроде как методика даже существует. а насчет вашего физического развития, цитирую: "Динамическая гимнастика - это мощный инструмент коррекции мышечного тонуса. Активные движения помогают снять напряжение и нормализовать физическое развитие, а также устранить кривошею, косолапость, отрегулировать работу кишечника, справиться с коликами и запорами, укрепить сердечно сосудистую и имунную системы. Гимнастику можно делать в комплексе с массажем и водными процедурами, закаливанием" когда мы стали делать динамичку Кириллу, то совсем не предполагали отдавать его в цирк вместо школы. Мы делаем это для его здоровья. А я так совсем физически не развита. Для меня до сих пор остается загадкой, как это люди по канату лазеют

----------


## kiara

Алин, я и не думаю, что человек, который так глубоко чувствует родительство и духовно улавливает связи родитель-ребенок - конфликтный человек) Просто я не нашла повода с ней познакомится ближе) И динамичка-тоже не повод) А раз я не знакома с ней, то она для меня - чужой человек ( у меня весьма сложные отношения с чужими людьми и моментом "впускания" их близко в круг общения, свои тараканы одним словом).
Мне на бабушек с их пальцами очень-очень....ну понимаешь))) 
Насчет опасности - потому и пишу - делаем лишь то, что я посчитала для нас безопасным, остальное-не сочла для нас нужным. Простые скручивания и подбросы не опаснее принятия на себя ответственности в целом за жизнь и благополучие ребенка)
Просто тут либо чувствуешь - "ваше", либо не чувствуешь. Для меня оно так.  Динамичка-не единственное, что я могу сделать для здоровья моих детей, далеко не единственное.
Вообщем-не почувствовала я её и все. А для меня - это решающий фактор. Мне вот фитбол больше нра и сыну тоже) *от пока писала, мысль родилась некоторая, пойду запишу, порассуждаю...*

----------


## kazangi

имхо, динамичку рассматривать как способ лечения и профилактики всяких косолапостей... ну как минимум мало. Это в первую очередь просто гимнастика, как бы странно она не выглядела. И согласна с Киарой, если нет уверенности, что она нужна, смысл в нее упираться? И тем более странно думать, что вот я сейчас взмахну волшебной палочкой поделаю динамичку и все будет супер. Но это же не факт.

----------


## Алина

я вас понимаю, просто я сама встречала людей, кот думали, что достаточно диск посмотреть - и все! мы к готовы ребенка развивать! благо, что он еще даже от родителей уползти не может, так что хватаем и кидаем. а что лучше для своего ребенка, это, конечно, пусть мамочки с папочками сами решают

----------


## adel

Эх как жалко мне что я поздно узнала о существовании этих занятий ((( Наши друзья как раз к Кате ходят и нам показывали - мы к тому времени уже 10 кг были - такую гирьку не подбросишь)))) Но я бы с удовольствием походила бы. Да и вообще ничего у нас  в городе нет - я бы и на танцы с ребенком ( совместные ) походила, сейчас вот о бассейне мечтаем - а нигде маленькие такие не нужны(((((

----------

